# Lug spacing on 32 Backs



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Is the lug spacing different between the 30" Backs and the 32" Backs

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dunno if spacing is different, but lug depth is quite a bit deeper on the 32s.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

it ranges from 4.5" to 6" inches apart....is the only thing i could find


----------

